# Late season army worm repair



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

I was away for three week with work and the yard was left in the hands of the wife and lawn service. Well the yard guy ended up blowing me off and not cutting the grass and my wife really wasn't too tentative to the signs of army worm that i told her to watch for. As a result i have some spots in my back yard that look like scorched earth. I was able to get a pest control company over and they sprayed bifenthrin before it got out of control.

This late in the season what would be the best course of action to take with the yard? Im in central NC. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Treat with bifen. To avoid anymore damage. 
Treat your lawn like you normally would this time of year


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

I think i will hit it again with Bifen, just waiting on my push spray to get here. Im still finding a few worms here and there after the first treatment. Then ill put down some potash and hope it comes back next year.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm plannining on gettin some imidacloprid into my grass before it goes dormant for most all turf insects through winter


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Permithrin did the trick on my lawn with armyworms. I hear good stuff about bifen as well.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

Similar chemistries


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

What are peoples experience with how bermuda recoveries from army worms? Sense they eat the foliage is there still a chance the roots will push new growth after domancy?


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

haven't been through dormancy yet, but have had 3 rounds with the worms so far. Each time it's come back even after spots looked decimated. Still have some recovery to go but hoping it just gets recovered enough to come out in the spring in good shape.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I had army worms earlier this summer, but I caught them pretty quick, I think. When I noticed the damage, it looked like this.



3 days after treating 

7 days after treating 

They're just eating the foliage, so I wouldn't think there would be an issue with it coming back out of dormancy in the spring. If it's still growing there, it may not take but a few days. Good luck!



Aaronj said:


> What are peoples experience with how bermuda recoveries from army worms? Sense they eat the foliage is there still a chance the roots will push new growth after domancy?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@tcorbitt20 looks like you did a late-season scalp 

I took @thegrassfactor's advice and put down Acelypryn, which took care of the living worms, and gets into the plant to become a systemic herbicide. Bifen might get the current moths, and the hatching pupae, but the systemic herbicide took care of the worms that didn't get sprayed with Bifen. I was super impressed with the Acelypryn, and it was literally one application in a granular form, and when I was walking the lawn, I saw worms that were melting into goo. I couldn't have asked for a better result.

I am definitely going to add that treatment into my schedule for an application come June/July next year. It was worth every penny.


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks guys for the info. Im going to look into acelypryn, sounds like good stuff. I think ive pretty much got the worms handled, just waiting for it to green back up. I think it will be recovered before dormancy.


----------

